# NEW 54 gallon corner vivarium build.



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

After cracking my other corner tank, I went out and bought a new one because I am very OCD and I couldn't settle with a tank with cracks. 😞 Thankfully I was able to salvage some of the parts from the old one.








After cracking my first tank by drilling, I took that very very large chance at breaking my tank again by drilling a hole into my new tank. Thankfully I was successful. I should be after blowing 300 dollars on a new one and voiding the warranty by drilling. But one hole wasn't enough for me because why settle for less? So after calling about 20 different aquarium shops and several glass shops, I was finally able to find a shop in Milwaukee that would do it but at MY OWN RISK. So of course I took that risk and with my luck my tank got cracked. Kidding lol... They drilled nice holes into my tank. 








One of the bottom holes will be for when I want to siphon all of the water out of the viv and the other is where my water will drain at a specific water level. I will have a trickle water fall which will be one of the top holes and the other top hole will be for an ultra sonic humidifier.

This set up will look just like my previous one. I hope this build will be better than the last. And thanks to everyone who gave great advice about my misfortune 😄


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I also got a piece of glass cut for my top which replaced the plastic insert. 








My next step is to cover the back faces of the tank with black AQUARIUM SAFE silicone. I used GE II on my last tank however there were controversies on wether it was safe for frogs and plants and what not. I will be using some of my ASI black aquarium sealant that I got off line for 5 dollars a tube 😊 much better than 12 dollars!


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Can I ask what store in mikwaukee does tank drilling?
Thanks


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

It's called Bob Lurie Glass Corp. be careful because it is at your own risk. They did a great job and they were very nice. A Aqueon Tech support guy recommended me to them!


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

My question - where the hell did you find ASI for $5 online?!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

ASI: 
http://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=20059&gclid=CMWP1oyJrckCFRCNaQoddSYCMQ


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I covered the back faces in ASI silicone, still have to put some around the bulkheads when installed. 









Making a sloped false bottom next.


----------



## holmarie (Nov 30, 2015)

How much did that tank run you? Was it really $300? I'd love one like that, but that seems steep


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

It was 300 new. That does not include the stand and glass top


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I have decided to add a internal circulation fan to my viv. I used a silverstone fq81 fan and connected it to a Fanmate fan speed controller and then connected it to a transformer. My transformers is from an old Netgear modem, they always seem to have the right volts and amperage.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Cleaned it up a bit 😉


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I like those corner tanks, would love to have one. They have a nice foot print that allows a lot of possibilities in your landscaping. Can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> I like those corner tanks, would love to have one. They have a nice foot print that allows a lot of possibilities in your landscaping. Can't wait to see how it turns out



Neither can I! I'm thinking of a name for this one... 🤔


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Built some ductwork. Used electrical tape temporarily but I siliconed it instead of tape. I've seen many people use ductape but I'm not sure if it's completely safe so I just used some ASI.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Update for my sump system:

https://vimeo.com/148440993


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

As you mentioned in your video, that water level could become a real problem... If your substrate or any part of it comes in contact with the water it will constantly wick the water up into the substrate and keep it saturated.

You might want to consider raising your false bottom... I know it sucks but the other problem would be a lot worse. Especially after you finished all of the work and planted and then realize that your substrate is perpetually soaked.




YoDamon said:


> Update for my sump system:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/148440993


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> As you mentioned in your video, that water level could become a real problem... If your substrate or any part of it comes in contact with the water it will constantly wick the water up into the substrate and keep it saturated.
> 
> You might want to consider raising your false bottom... I know it sucks but the other problem would be a lot worse. Especially after you finished all of the work and planted and then realize that your substrate is perpetually soaked.



I'm lowering my drain so that I don't need to raise my false bottom. If I raise my false bottom then I lose a lot of space for the rest of the tank. I'm thinking a on and off trickle water fall will be okay considering I will have barriers "false bottom" that will make the water flow nice.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Even better... I was going to suggest that but I thought that since you drilled the glass that it wasn't adjustable.

You should be fine with like a half inch of space between the false bottom and the water level. 

Good luck with your build!



YoDamon said:


> I'm lowering my drain so that I don't need to raise my false bottom. If I raise my false bottom then I lose a lot of space for the rest of the tank. I'm thinking a on and off trickle water fall will be okay considering I will have barriers "false bottom" that will make the water flow nice.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> Even better... I was going to suggest that but I thought that since you drilled the glass that it wasn't adjustable.
> 
> You should be fine with like a half inch of space between the false bottom and the water level.
> 
> Good luck with your build!



Thank you! Appreciate the advice!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Little update. I finished my air duct. I siliconed everything together to avoid using tape. I also cut a hole for my ultra sonic humidifier plumbing. 

















I have also completed my false bottom. Covered it with window screen and used probably 100 cable ties- little over kill. I added some silicone on the bottom of tank where the false bottom ends so that the great stuff that I will be using will stick nice. 

















I will be adding some pvc supports underneath the false bottom and I will also be adding some silicone to the air duct so that the gs sticks. After that I can start adding my wood 😊


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I have added pvc supports and used great stuff to put in the false bottom. Also used gs to put in the ductwork.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is my plan of attack for my water feature. Drilled a hole in my driftwood so that I can conceal my water source. I also used a plastic clamp for the tubing.









I will be cutting the tubing to the correct size as soon as I know everything works.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I siliconed my tubing into my wood and then connected all of the plumbing. I will use gs to put in my wood.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's another update. Great stuffed some wood in. Going to test my water feature.
















Sorry about the glare


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is the water feature https://vimeo.com/150438840


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Update. Used gs to put this wood in, need to do a lot more of carving as I go...


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Did some carving today. Need to do a lot of touching up.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Picked up my lights today! Pretty happy. They are elive led track lights. I can get many different pods like plant color enhancing and plant growth. I need a lot more lights, I'm thinking about ditching the blue and getting some more white and ones for plants. Here are some pics:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waverz (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool looking build so far. I am planning on doing a 54 gallon corner tank real soon.

Did you ever get your drain to function properly? I heard you say in the first video you may install a tee instead of having the elbow. I had the same problem with my last build and I just drilled a small hole in the top of the elbow and no more sucking sound.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

waverz said:


> Cool looking build so far. I am planning on doing a 54 gallon corner tank real soon.
> 
> Did you ever get your drain to function properly? I heard you say in the first video you may install a tee instead of having the elbow. I had the same problem with my last build and I just drilled a small hole in the top of the elbow and no more sucking sound.



Yeah this one has been a couple years in the making. Would have been longer but I broke my last tank lol. And no I did not stop my noise. I'm not sure if it will still make that noise because I reduced my water flow. If anything I can mess with that after my background is complete and I get this thing running.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Those are pretty awesome lights that I now have to try out! They seem pretty affordable for a custom spectrum. I would stick with the "color enhancing","high def color", "infra red" (use sparingly) for more natural colors and plant growth. The "cool white" at 10,000K is pretty blue and washes out a lot of vivarium colors.

I'm really enjoying watching this build!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Those are pretty awesome lights that I now have to try out! They seem pretty affordable for a custom spectrum. I would stick with the "color enhancing","high def color", "infra red" (use sparingly) for more natural colors and plant growth. The "cool white" at 10,000K is pretty blue and washes out a lot of vivarium colors.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really enjoying watching this build!


Yeah I don't like the blueish color. Are you familiar with these lights? Would I be better with 5000k warm white or something along that line? I know 7500k is ideal but there isn't a pod like that. And thanks Tim I appreciate it


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I only know what I saw on Google when it comes to what available pods they have to offer. Ideally you would want 6500K for optimum colors and good plant growth. Blue and far red leds are great for plant growth but look purple to our eyes. Judging by their color charts the color enhancement pods are closest to 'sunlight' spectrum.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> I only know what I saw on Google when it comes to what available pods they have to offer. Ideally you would want 6500K for optimum colors and good plant growth. Blue and far red leds are great for plant growth but look purple to our eyes. Judging by their color charts the color enhancement pods are closest to 'sunlight' spectrum.



I guess I will have to do some experimenting.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know how well those lights are gonna work out for you. We tend to stay in the 6500K spectrum. Those don't seem to be putting off that much light to be honest and everything looks blue 
2 of these would be much better LED Pent 24" 0 50W Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 80x Fish 60 75cm | eBay


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I don't know how well those lights are gonna work out for you. We tend to stay in the 6500K spectrum. Those don't seem to be putting off that much light to be honest and everything looks blue
> 
> 2 of these would be much better LED Pent 24" 0 50W Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 80x Fish 60 75cm | eBay



The last picture of the lighting is without the blue lights in. I will be getting different lighting pods to generate a sunlight like spectrum.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Well everyone I'm all done carving! May do a few touch-ups but this is pretty much it! So excited but the next part will probably be the worst, adding the coco fiber... Wish me luck! 😊


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Getting ready to silicone my background 😈


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

That looks awesome  I can't wait to see it finished!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Lake said:


> That looks awesome  I can't wait to see it finished!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you! This is my first time making a background and it is difficult! Wish me luck!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Love this tank looks amazing . I have no doubt it will look great once planted and grown in.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

So I covered some of my wood so I wouldn't get silicone on it. I also did my first application of silicone and I got silicone everywhere! I'm hoping I can touch up and get it off of the wood. Otherwise I will leave it there and make it look more natural.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Damon Ryan said:


> Getting ready to silicone my background 😈


I think you are ready to go!!!!! GI?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

diggenem said:


> I think you are ready to go!!!!! GI?



No GI. 

Determining whether I should clean this wood up or not


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello everyone! I was wondering where does everyone suggest I put my misting nozzles on this tank. I was thinking about a dual in the middle and singles on the corners. Wondering what you all think! Thanks!









I would like to avoid drilling on the curved glass that will be my lid. Let me know what you think!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Hardscape blocking the misters or having the mist sprayed onto the front glass are the only challenges I can see.

You could probably get away with a single quad nozzle in the middle. 2 spraying down/back, 2 spraying to the sides and back. Or just 2 duals pointed down/back. If you place the nozzles too far to the sides I feel like you would lose coverage area and spray the front glass considering the rather triangle shape of your tank.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Hardscape blocking the misters or having the mist sprayed onto the front glass are the only challenges I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably get away with a single quad nozzle in the middle. 2 spraying down/back, 2 spraying to the sides and back. Or just 2 duals pointed down/back. If you place the nozzles too far to the sides I feel like you would lose coverage area and spray the front glass considering the rather triangle shape of your tank.



This is what I was thinking. I might start out with one quad in the middle where the circle is OR 2 duals where the x's are. What do you all think is the better option?


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I think the duals would give you better coverage since the nozzles could be farther apart. Either way would work


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> I think the duals would give you better coverage since the nozzles could be farther apart. Either way would work



Well I was thinking that but I was also thinking the farther away from the background, the more coverage. And then I could maybe throw in some single nozzles if the quad doesn't work. You think I should start with a quad? I don't wanna drill holes that I don't need.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Well everyone here's a little update.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks really good. I don't see a problem if you go with a single quad nozzle. You can always drill holes for more nozzles if you have to upgrade at a later date


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Looks really good. I don't see a problem if you go with a single quad nozzle. You can always drill holes for more nozzles if you have to upgrade at a later date



Thank you! I think I'm going to hook up my mist King and hold the nozzles and test the locations...


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Teaser update . I put some aquatic moss into the tank and will be getting more soon. I will wait a while for the moss to establish and adjust to vivarium conditions. Then I should start planting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Some action shots. Camera is a little broke. I am letting the moss grow in before adding any soil or plants. Some of it is dying but then coming back so it is adjusting from aquatic conditions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Lookin' great, can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks really good. I count 8 nozzles? Go big or go home!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Looks really good. I count 8 nozzles? Go big or go home!



Yes lol. Thought a quad would be enough. I wanna make sure that the moss stays very moist in the first couple weeks and then I can remove some nozzles and lay off misting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Small update. Cut the misting in half because the moss finally took off a little bit. But very slow as usual. Also turned my fan on low. Very surprised as to how the clear the front glass is!








Hopefully I can get some plants soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

great tank so far! I love it!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Put in the soil. Waiting on the plants. 
Step 1: fluval aquarium soil 








Step 2: ada powder type soil








Step 3: abg mixes








Step 4: leaf litter. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Added some plants. Might add a small red bromiliads at the top and a couple more ground plants.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/180198779

Thinking about switching to finnex planted 24/7 fixtures or Ray 2's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

Try evos from beamswork, people are claiming the finnex isn't reaching the bottom of the tank. http://m.ebay.com/itm/EVO-36-6500K-...l-Fish-Discus-24x-3W-/301165445187?nav=SEARCH there's other sizes, i just have the 36 ready for me lol


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I would but they don't have a size that would fit my tank right, at least for the 6500k version. Corner tanks are hard to work with when it comes to lighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Damon Ryan said:


> I would but they don't have a size that would fit my tank right, at least for the 6500k version. Corner tanks are hard to work with when it comes to lighting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just kidding, I found some. Not sure if they will fit nicely though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Hows the tank growing in? Do you have any updated shots? Been following/using this for ideas!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Update:

Tank is doing pretty good. Not much growing. I have quite a few plants coming in the mail shortly. 










Fan doesn't do a great job of keeping the glass clear so I have to wipe it down every now and then but that doesn't really bother me.

Neo flare up blooming. Have two of these.









Masdevallia floribunda. Haven't seen much from this plant. My substrate has been wet so I cut down on misting and drained the pond more often. 









Mini xmas moss doesn't look as green as I want it, I ordered some other mosses to put in this tank. Peperomia rotundifolia is doing good. 









Marcgravia rectiflora has doubled in length since I planted it. 









Anubias barteri was dying when I had the pond full so I keep it lower. It does better with less water.









Neo angel face
Neo Olen's
Neo Punctatissima Rubra









Microgramma vaccinifolia hasn't grown in size at all. But it's green so I'm assuming it's still alive? Lol









Upgrading my lights to beamswork led's. Not sure how I'm going to hang them / fit them over my tank. Also need to figure out a ramp timer for them, heard that the sun setter works with beamswork hmmm.... Elive led's are not that powerfull for the depth of this tank. 









"Under the hood". Had to do some drilling in my bulkhead to try to get the water to drain at a lower level. If it doesn't work then I will just have to syphon it every now and then. 









More plants comming soon. Along with some other tank builds. Thinking I need more experience before I tackle my 144 gallon half circle. Have so many ideas... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Upgrade lights to beamswork evos. Love the kelvin rating and brightness, however they do not put light in the upper corners of the tank but I do like them better than the elive. 
Before:
















After:

















Hard to show the difference in picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Update:

Pl. Grobyl 'small'









Syngonlais 'teeny tiny'









Ficus Borneo









Peperomia angulata









Pyrrosia Piloselloides









Neo lilipuntiana (left)
Neo red Walf (two purple in middle)









Korean rock fern









Rainbow spiky moss









Macodes Petola 









Seeded tank with springtales

Blended up equal amounts of Java, mini xmas, and neherp moss and spread on background.

Applied neherp moss to the floor of the viv along with oak leaves. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

very nice, the leafs and new plants give a very nice composition, it will be awesome once the plants have grown in cant wait to see it


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks great! Love the layout and can't wait to see some update photos in a few months.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Dothraki said:


> Looks great! Love the layout and can't wait to see some update photos in a few months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



Unfortunately a lot of the new foliage has died due to the on going war of spider mites. The population seems to be decreasing so hopefully I can get rid of them and then continue with this build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 29, 2014)

Damon Ryan said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the new foliage has died due to the on going war of spider mites. The population seems to be decreasing so hopefully I can get rid of them and then continue with this build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so sorry to hear that!... how are you combating them?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Dothraki said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!... how are you combating them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk




Co2 bombing with dry ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 29, 2014)

Damon Ryan said:


> Co2 bombing with dry ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should work, eventually. Hope you can get them knocked out man. Good luck with it and you've definitely inspired me to do a corner vivarium when we get our house.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

Your viv is looking great! Sorry to hear about the spider mites. Hopefully you can knock them out and get back to working on this gorgeous project.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

These suckers do not die! I may have to take all of the substrate out and then may have to buy preditory mites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wy Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice detailed build - thanks for taking the time to show it in so much detail. I'm curious as to what pump you are using for your water feature, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like a great build for now, I’ll be following this one for sure. 
I laughed at the gas mask for the silicone step, that’s actually not a bad idea though. 
Im interested in your feedback/opinions about the elive lights, they seem like a good modular system but I noticed some color patching “disco effect” in many of the photos. Curious if that was noticeable in person or just an artifact of the camera? Any pros/cons compared to the beamswork?
Good luck with the mite battle, let us know what you find that eventually works. Be sure to keep some cultures of beneficial micro fauna around to repopulate after each bombing.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Wy Renegade said:


> Nice detailed build - thanks for taking the time to show it in so much detail. I'm curious as to what pump you are using for your water feature, if you don't mind my asking?




I am not using the pump for the water feature because I fear the tank will be too wet. I was using a 75gph tetra pump. I then connected it to a pvc t and then a ball valve so then I can have variable gph. The t and ball valve would be in the bucket at the bottom so it would just pump access water into the reservoir. I would not recommend doing this because I feel it is inefficient. But here's a picture of it so you can see what I was going for.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

WZDesigns said:


> Looks like a great build for now, I’ll be following this one for sure.
> I laughed at the gas mask for the silicone step, that’s actually not a bad idea though.
> Im interested in your feedback/opinions about the elive lights, they seem like a good modular system but I noticed some color patching “disco effect” in many of the photos. Curious if that was noticeable in person or just an artifact of the camera? Any pros/cons compared to the beamswork?
> Good luck with the mite battle, let us know what you find that eventually works. Be sure to keep some cultures of beneficial micro fauna around to repopulate after each bombing.




Thank you,

I do not recommend the elive lighting because the output is very low and they don't have a led pod that replicates natural sunlight. I had to mix lights with different kelvin ratings to get that sort of spectrum, and that gave a blotchy type look like you were saying. 

The beams work lights do put out a more appealing color and it lights up the tank better. My bromeliads got a deeper red color when I switched. The one thing I do not like about them is how far apart the led spotlights are. It is darker in the upper corners of the tank, however I think the light at the bottom of the tank compensates for that. It's hard to get good lighting for a corner tank.

As for these damn spider mites, the population is decreasing with the 10 co2 bombings that I did. I just released 2000 predatory mites in the tank a couple days ago. Looking at the tank today, I still see webs from the spider mites but hopefully the predators are still in there (alive) eating them.










I will be swapping substrate in the next week or two and re seeding the springtails. 

I have springtails everywhere. They must be immune to the co2 or they are reproducing exponentially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

Isn't it frustrating to put all this work into something, and then have to deal with mites, slugs, nemerteans, snails, and all the rest!!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

wlrodman said:


> Isn't it frustrating to put all this work into something, and then have to deal with mites, slugs, nemerteans, snails, and all the rest!!




Of course! Hoping I can pull through! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

if they survive the co2 bombing, isnt it contra productive to do it further? because that basically kills off their competition when it comes to food:/ maybe seeding it with tons of springtails would be a possibility ?

ive never had this so far and am just wondering what could be done to counter those little beasts

edit: oh didnt read the part about the springtail immunity:O


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

kromar said:


> if they survive the co2 bombing, isnt it contra productive to do it further? because that basically kills off their competition when it comes to food:/ maybe seeding it with tons of springtails would be a possibility ?
> 
> ive never had this so far and am just wondering what could be done to counter those little beasts
> 
> edit: oh didnt read the part about the springtail immunity:O



Well this is what I did: (see below) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I took as much of the soil out as I can to try to eliminate the spider mites. I also pumped water all over the beak ground to sort of "rinse" everything off. I threw away the ground moss, red spike moss, and the Anubis bartinana. I washed the other plants that I felt were worth keeping. I will do a few c02 bombings in the next couple of days to hopefully complete the extermination. Wish me luck!

Oh and the predatory mites didn't last that long, there wasn't that many spider mites for them to feed on I guess.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think while you have the substrate gone, you should just do a week of CO2 bombings. Maybe you implied that in your comment when you said you will do a few more CO2 bombings, however, if you still have your substrate out then that'd be best for your bombings since you will not be wasting more soil mix and will have better access to all the areas at the are at the base of the tank. 

-Mo-


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I have decided to take this tank apart (not completely). I will be stripping all of the plants from it and giving them a nice bleach wash to try to kill these mites. I will then place the plants into a quarantine tank and monitor them. I will take the tank and dump hot water over the background, I will try to keep the background of this tank as it was the hardest part to build. I did buy some pumilio though so I would like to get this fixed asap. Wish me luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Damon Ryan said:


> I have decided to take this tank apart (not completely). I will be stripping all of the plants from it and giving them a nice bleach wash to try to kill these mites. I will then place the plants into a quarantine tank and monitor them. I will take the tank and dump hot water over the background, I will try to keep the background of this tank as it was the hardest part to build. I did buy some pumilio though so I would like to get this fixed asap. Wish me luck!


Such a bummer man. I hate to see something going so well end up being taken back apart. Best of luck to you. Which pums are you getting?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

baskis said:


> Such a bummer man. I hate to see something going so well end up being taken back apart. Best of luck to you. Which pums are you getting?




That's a secret for now (;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Damon Ryan said:


> Thank you! And that's a secret for now (;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Unfortunately this is what I needed to do... if you ever get spider mites, act fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

This tank is being put back together! It's going to bit different. Should I add to this thread or make new one? Turns out the spider mites were actually mold. So I tore it down for nothing. Oh well. I will be putting my Pumilio in this tank once it is back up and running 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

If you would like to see the latest version of this tank please click here:
Damon's 54 Corner

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=301658&share_fid=4915&share_type=t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakkin (Jul 1, 2013)

Damon Ryan said:


> ASI:
> ASI Aquarium Sealant, BLACK, 10.2 oz


Thanks for this link! I couldn't resist that and just bought 5 tubes at that price.


----------



## RedTiger (Dec 6, 2016)

Awesome viv man. Sorry about the mites. Nice post, very interesting read. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

RedTiger said:


> Awesome viv man. Sorry about the mites. Nice post, very interesting read. Please keep us posted.




Check out my new thread. It's called Damon's 54 corner! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

